# can i connect ups to a spike buster?



## casual_gamer (Oct 13, 2011)

my wall socket is far from my computer table, my cable extension box was not providing earthing eventhough i have earthing. so i got the cable length of my spike buster extended to 4 meters. now i connect spike buster to wall socket, ups and speaker is connected to spike buster. monitor, cpu and modem are connected to ups. is it okay? somewhere i read it is not ok to connect ups to spike buster.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

You can use the spike buster, just make sure that the main components like CPU and Monitor are connected to the CPU in case of a power cut.


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah i've done that, but was worried if i'm doing the right thing. 
earlier i was connecting cable extension box to wall socket, 
ups and speaker to cable extension box, 
then spike buster to ups, 
and then connected cpu, monitor and modem to spike buster.

i was worried if my new method mentioned in the first post was ok.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 13, 2011)

its ok buddy.you won't face any problem because i myself have connected ups to a spike guard.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

casual_gamer said:


> yeah i've done that, but was worried if i'm doing the right thing.
> earlier i was connecting cable extension box to wall socket,
> ups and speaker to cable extension box,
> then spike buster to ups,
> ...



The main function of the Spike Buster is to safe guard the PC from power surge.
Connect the Spike Buster to the wall socket and then use the extension cord if you must. This way it will be more efficient.  But using a extension cord is not recommended, it may hamper power input.


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------

